

Visualizing a complex function - gballan
http://puzlet.com/m/b00d3

======
mvclark
Yes, we want to add support for editing JavaScript directly in Puzlet Web Lab
(it's particularly useful for copy/pasting snippets). We've found, however,
that writing scientific computing code is much more succinct in CoffeeScript.
Moroever, it is fully compatible with all JS libraries.

Note also that you can see generated JS by clicking the "JS" toggle button in
Puzlet Web Lab.

------
blake8086
This is really cool! It will be great when it supports JavaScript.

